# [By Demand] August 2005 DVD+CD



## Jacknife (Jun 17, 2005)

So July issue is completed and you can check the contents details in Preview+Feedback Thread. Contents Archive is a high priority for August, We'd also try to fit in Fedora Core 4. 

Anything else.....


----------



## QuickFire (Jun 17, 2005)

Brian Lara International Cricket 2005 DEMO
(Its scheduled for June 30 Release)


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

new drivers for all motherboard(including sis as i have it ) .and new virus def


----------



## medigit (Jun 18, 2005)

Brian Lara cricket 2005 and EA cricket 2005.


----------



## shri (Jun 18, 2005)

* Nvidia graphics drivers
* Nforce drivers
* Half Life 2 demo
* Lots of small flash games
* Autopatcher latest 
* Latest antivirus definitions
* All of google's softwares(Gmail notifier etc.)
* Good mp3's
* Nokia PC suite latest
* Oxygen phone manager latest
* Cool wallpapers
* A full version game
* Mobile apps and games
*
*
*
*
.
.
.

And lots more...


----------



## Chirag (Jun 18, 2005)

EA Cricket 2005

Harry Potter wallpapers

E-books - Projects in C and C++

And lots more


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jun 18, 2005)

*1. PDFs of Digit
2. Fedora Core 4 with Documentation*


----------



## medigit (Jun 18, 2005)

once again PDF of DIGit


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2005)

e book for vc++ please


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 18, 2005)

Please include latest version of ALCOHOL 120% , the one for creating images of CDs and DVDs.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 18, 2005)

WINDOWS 2000 UPDATE ROLLUP

A free Flight simulator called Flight gear + all its maps + all its aircrafts +all its scenerios especially the windows versions

Adobe photoshop Album2.0 Starter Edition
Picasa 2
PICAJET FREE VERSION OR DEMO (WHICHEVER  ULIKE I PREFER FREE )
DEXPOT 1.3
Plz Plz fedora core 4
and Digit PDFs


----------



## kalpik (Jun 18, 2005)

jacknife23 said:
			
		

> So July issue is completed and you can check the contents details in Preview+Feedback Thread. Contents Archive is a high priority for August, We'd also try to fit in Fedora Core 4.
> 
> Anything else.....



Hey please DO include FC4!!   

And if possible include the 64 bit edition too! (If im not asking too much already!   )

Thanks!


----------



## bharat_r (Jun 18, 2005)

*BLIC* (Brian Lara International Cricket) *2005* demo

After C++ tutorials in the July DVD,why don't u guys include video tutorials on complete PC assembling,explaining everyting like which chord to connect to where,about jumpers,etc.


----------



## narangz (Jun 19, 2005)

*Windows XP 64bit Trial, EA Cricket 2005*
Thanks!


----------



## Chirag (Jun 19, 2005)

```
After C++ tutorials in the July DVD,why don't u guys include video tutorials on complete PC assembling,explaining everyting like which chord to connect to where,about jumpers,etc.
```

I agree with him.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 19, 2005)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> A free Flight simulator called Flight gear + all its maps + all its aircrafts +all its scenerios especially the windows versions(PREFERABLY ON CD)
> AND WINDOWS XP 64 BIT TRIAL( WILL DO ON DVD)
> Adobe photoshop Album2.0 Starter Edition
> Picasa 2
> ...



AND HOW ABOUT 602 PC SUITE FREE 4.1 (on cd IF CONTENTS ARE GONNA DIFFER AND U HAVENT GIVEN IT EARLIER)


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 19, 2005)

please include  TALISMAN desktop latest version


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 19, 2005)

and  can u give all previous issues of digit and SKOAR ( if possible ) in PDF format , it wont take more than 100 MB  of your DVD .
 I think it can be accomodated , so please do.

its a humble request.


and also include more movie trailors like that of harry potter films and star wars etc.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 19, 2005)

Would it be possible to include the Painkiller 1.6.1 patch in the August DVD? The 1.6.2, 1.6.3 and 1.6.4 patches require 1.6.1 to be installed, so it would be better to include the 1.6.1 patch.

Thank you very much.

A better thing is, please include the 1.62 and 1.64 patch in the August DVD, and the 1.6.1 patch in the July DVD.

Thanks again.


----------



## fahad_th (Jun 19, 2005)

Trail Or Beta Version Of Windows
Longhorn or Media Center Edition


----------



## ankursmart (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi,

I think including FC4 is not a really great idea...as Digit has always been sticking to RedHat/Fedora based distros. My suggestion is to bundle some other Linux distros as well, that are equally popular as Fedora. They include Ubuntu, Debian of course and may be FreeBSD and also why not include Mandriva when they've released the iso's for download.

Ubuntu is the fastest growing Linux distrbution for DESKTOP USERS these days. We already had RedHat8,  Fedora Core from digit. FC4 is updated FC3, that's it. Nothing great or really exciting about it.

Why not provide us with a LiveDVD of ubuntu, that can also be installed for permanent use? It comes in a single DVD as well as single CD based bundle also.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also, I would like to request Mono for windows. It can be found here:

*www.mono-project.com/Downloads#Binaries_for_other_platforms


----------



## kaustubh88 (Jun 20, 2005)

*hi*

i'm a fan of digit.
can i have the windows server 2003 SP1,
can you review the antiviruses for win server 2003 and give trials of them?
well few other requests are:
i think the beta of longhorn will be out so can you include it?
Nero Digital™ trial
new version of nero 6 that is 6.6.0.14
O&O Defrag Professional 8.0
WINner Tweak 3.1.0

thanks


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 20, 2005)

*virus defs*

hello team digit,


  why dont you include antivirus defs in the coming issue. we lot requesting it. please include *FC4* in the coming issue. please include dvd image of it if possible not the cd images.


  thank u[/i]


----------



## Jacknife (Jun 20, 2005)

*Re: virus defs*



			
				niranjan_mcarenyold said:
			
		

> hello team digit,
> 
> 
> why dont you include antivirus defs in the coming issue. we lot requesting it. please include *FC4* in the coming issue. please include dvd image of it if possible not the cd images.
> ...



Antivirus definitions are included in July CD. As I have mentioned in Preview thread for July we have Fedora Core 4 and DVD contents archive on high priority for August.


----------



## Delta (Jun 20, 2005)

Can you add this on August DVD?

Alias MotionBuilder Personal Learning Edition 6
Maya Personal Learning Edition 6.5

Thank You.


----------



## eBast (Jun 21, 2005)

*FEDORA CORE 4*


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes yes lots of tutorials and fdc4 and lots of games which run little low end pc


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jun 21, 2005)

AUGUST IS MENT FOR ONLY LINUX, SO PLEASE PROVIDE FEDORA CORE 4!

Also kindly include EA Cricket 2005 Demo


----------



## aadipa (Jun 21, 2005)

How about popular old game demos like 

Quake 3 Arena
Quake 3 Team Arena
Unreal Tournament


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 22, 2005)

rajrulesdear said:
			
		

> i donno the correct name but its something like "alcohol"  or" L col " , the one for creating images of CDs and DVDs.


The right name is Alcohol 120%.

It would be great if you could include the latest version with the August issue. Also could you include Auto Gordan Knot latest version?


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 22, 2005)

*linux section*

thnks for the reply team digit.

i am requesting you to start seperate linux section(if possible).

in this section i want subsections same as other section and please include the softwares useful for linux. Previously you are giving only the linux sw only now and then.

  Try to include the linux software every month if possible.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jun 22, 2005)

*firefox skins*

hi digit,

  will you include firefox skins,addons and plugin in the august issue.


----------



## codehammer (Jun 22, 2005)

*Solaris 10 guys*

*
Solaris 10
Sun Studio 10
Cygwin
CoLinux
UWin
*

I think we have seen a lot of Linux distros. I have nothing against it (I run Gentoo and have Knoppix installed on my HDD), but I'd like see something different for the July issue.

Solaris 10 is a something thats seems to be pretty attractive right now. Its the most advanced Unix ever, and now its available for free.
_*www.sun.com/software/solaris/get.jsp_

The Sun Studio 10 Compiler is available for free (Free as in Beer) from:
_*opensolaris.org/os/community/tools/sun_studio_tools/_

Open Solaris is the Solaris 10 kernel open source offering. Its available at:
_*www.opensolaris.org/os/downloads/_

Cygwin is a Posix emulation layer for  Windows. It is source (not binary) compatible with most of Linux software. The full distribution of Cygwin with X would be a treat for Linux buffs.
_*www.cygwin.com/_

CoLinux is similar to Cygwin, in that it allows you to run Linux in Windows. However its approach is slightly different : It has runs Linux under a virtual machine.  CoLinux with either Gentoo or Debian distro would be cool.
_*www.colinux.org/_

UWin is a unix-like environment for Windows, developed by AT&T Research Labs (The same guys who invented Unix)
_*www.research.att.com/sw/tools/uwin/_


----------



## vviswanathan100 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Open source Databases and Application servers please!!*

Hi Team Digit,
  It will be great if you could give open source databases like 

  Postgresql, INgres (for win xp as well as linux)

 Also, webservers like apache and application servers like Tomcat/JBOSS (again for win xp as well as linux)

 Finally , if possible eclipse IDE, which will be a boon for java developers like me. 

Thanks for your great service
vviswanathan


----------



## Sreekanth V (Jun 22, 2005)

*CD/DVD  Authoring Softwares*

 Hello, 
    I humbly request the following Authoring software Collection.

01.  *Ulead DVD Movie factory 4*
02.  *Ulead CD& DVD Picture Show 3*
03.  *Ulead DVD workshop 2*
04.  *Nero Vision Express Template package I & II*
05.  *Nero Photoshow Elite 1.01*
06.  *Nero 6 Update packages*
07.  *Able Photo Slide Show 1.6*
08.  *1st Photo To DVD Slideshow Burner 2.58*
09.  *Photodex Proshow Gold 2.5*
10.  *Roxio Easy Media Creator 7.5*
11.  *Microsoft Photo Story 3*
12.  *Video Edit Magic 4.09*
13.  *Photo2DVD Studio 4.2*
14.  *Ulead Photo Express 4.0*
15.  *SlideShow pro 9.76*


All the above are very selective softwares.  
Among them the 9_th_ one is the most important. 8) 
I request you to give all these in one Special catogory.

Faithfully, Me


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 23, 2005)

i want virtual cd 7

quick time 7

cppro

daemon tools

nero updates

mp3 to mmf converter


----------



## anshul (Jun 23, 2005)

*demand*

Gimmmme more.
umm! A full version game (good one), a poster , some cool wallpapers from games and space, game reviews, gadget reviews, movie previews and good full version multimedia softwares. Just this much.


----------



## venomspree (Jun 24, 2005)

plz include REASON 3.0 demo. plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.......
eagerly waiting for the august cd/dvd.


----------



## khandu (Jun 24, 2005)

FEDORA CORE 4 FOR AMD 64BIT ( DVD )
EA CRICKET 2005 DEMO


----------



## mako_123 (Jun 25, 2005)

E BOOKS for ADVANCED PROGRAMMING IN JAVA .

SOME GOOD GAME VIDEOS.


----------



## Captain Digit (Jun 25, 2005)

*Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 for Standard Edition & Enterprise Edition.

DivX 6

DivX Create Bundle*


----------



## priyobrata (Jun 25, 2005)

Hope to include latest updates of almost popular anti virus softwares. For every month, whole year round and till Digit magazine exist.


----------



## Chirag (Jun 25, 2005)

Can we have video reviews on games like they show in Gamer TV on Tens Sports instead of Game reviwes in Mag.? 

Video reviews of games like EA Cricket 2005, Half-life 2 etc. 

Can we have it???????????


----------



## Ishita (Jun 25, 2005)

*Please include the latest norton antivirus definitions.*


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 25, 2005)

Digit pdf
Pro evolution soccer 4 demo(Please include this,it's a great game)


----------



## ycr007 (Jun 26, 2005)

How About a Gran Turismo Demo??

P.S:I Dunno if a Demo is Available or not! But i Saw it on Gamestation and It Sure Looks Great.


----------



## medigit (Jun 26, 2005)

PLZ give PDF issues of Past 1 year of DIGIT.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 26, 2005)

Please include windows XP 64 bit trial!!
Plz plz plz....


----------



## vignesh (Jun 28, 2005)

WHat about digit mag pdf


----------



## ironcross77 (Jun 29, 2005)

Free php scripts available on the net


----------



## jatinkompelli (Jun 30, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> *BLIC* (Brian Lara International Cricket) *2005* demo
> 
> After C++ tutorials in the July DVD,why don't u guys include video tutorials on complete PC assembling,explaining everyting like which chord to connect to where,about jumpers,etc.



I agree with him


----------



## debopriyo (Jun 30, 2005)

Hello Team diGit,
i want following things on the August Issue:-
Fedora Core 4 DVD (installation DVD, if tht not available - all CD ISO with documentation in PDF)
All the past issues of Digit in PDF
M$ Windows XP 64bit trial
Nero Linux & Nero 6 reloaded updates
Digit DVD software archive
OppenOffice.Org latest for Win & Lin(DEB & RPM)


----------



## nipun_the_gr8 (Jul 1, 2005)

I think you should include Norton AntiVirus 2005, ZoneAlarm Security Suite & Windows XP 64-bit Edition.

Please include the above mentioned in the DVD & in the CD also (If Possible).


----------



## coolendra (Jul 1, 2005)

*august dvd*

Guys!! if u can put short documentaries or some short films like ur UK counterparts it would be great.

moreover if u can put kazaa,ares etc it would be great!!!


----------



## iinfi (Jul 1, 2005)

_*Sun Studio 10* _


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 2, 2005)

nvidia galeto renderer, it's 55 MB,too big to download on dial up

also a lot of 3D Max tutorials, for basic subjects & objects, along with some free 3ds max plugins


----------



## starscream (Jul 2, 2005)

Well i think we need following virtual machine softwares

VMWare 5.0
Bochs 
*bochs.sourceforge.net/
and gnoppix linux.


----------



## fahad_th (Jul 2, 2005)

Let August Me Fedora
And Septemper Be Windows


----------



## Chirag (Jul 2, 2005)

DU Meter(latest)

and Norton Antivirus 2005 updates


----------



## sgnath (Jul 3, 2005)

Logo Manager latest
Nokia PC suite 6.5
K-Lite Mega Codec Pack
Longhorn Transformation Pack 10.5
Nero Mega Plugin Pack 1.0
Ultimate Boot CD 3.3
McAfee VirusScan


----------



## vignesh (Jul 3, 2005)

latest version of autopatcher.


----------



## medigit (Jul 3, 2005)

PLZ give [/b] ea cricket 2005 and/or Brian lara cricket 2005 demo.


----------



## Maverick340 (Jul 3, 2005)

IMage Creating Tools!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 3, 2005)

Norton Antivirus 2005 updates.
Windows XP 64 bit trial(if possible)
GTA:Vice City demo
EA Cricket 2005 demo


----------



## ~HeadShot~ (Jul 3, 2005)

PDFs of digit since the beginning!
Max it would take is 150 - 200 MB!


----------



## Arun Kumar (Jul 5, 2005)

Will u please make a point to include all updates viz. AVG, ZoneAlarm, NAV definitions etc. released in previous month in next CD/DVD, so that dial up users like me have not to download from net and to save some money   and people don't make specific request for that in digitized forum. (I had recently downloaded J2SE, zonealarm update and AVG updates from net but when i saw it in JULY CD. I was just fainted. Its total loss of hours/money for me, spent on net, for downloading these stuff).


----------



## abhijitsam (Jul 5, 2005)

*for August CD/DVD content*

My requests are:

*1. Brian Lara International Cricket 2005 demo (with commentary)*
( available at Codemasters website )*

2. Winning Eleven 8 International demo * 
download page : *www.download.com/World-Soccer-Winning-Eleven-8-International-demo/3000-7476_4-10361475.html

_3. Video tutorials on complete PC assembling,explaining everything like which chord to connect to where,about jumpers,etc.
4. PDF versions of Jan-July 2005 DIGIT magazine issues.
5. TopSpin Tennis Demo ( Please repeat it again in August issue as i missed out on that in may )
6. Developer tools for creating J2EE applications (like JBoss etc..)_

*Please, Please put the first 2 games which i mentioned above. Both have been acclaimed to be the best cricket and soccer game respectively till date.*


----------



## upendra_gp (Jul 5, 2005)

what about cheatbook 2005?


----------



## Chirag (Jul 5, 2005)

@upendra_gp cheatbook 2005 had been already included in June 2005 DVD.


----------



## Prajith (Jul 5, 2005)

GIVE US FEDORA CORE 4


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 6, 2005)

Well ! What I am asking for is not for the DVD or CD content, since there is not thread running for the Magazine and other special offer ideas

I am bound to use this space. Sorry for this Admin- Raaboo.

Why can't DIGIT give us a sticker, yes like the one we have on our computer cabinets from Intel. (for example : Intel Inside logo Sticker & the Designed for Windows XP logo Sticker)

DIGIT can give us a Sticker with there logo. That is DIGIT logo Sticker. So that we can paste it on to our computer Cabinet or somewhere else.

This also will bring revenue to DIGIT in the form of Advertisement.

Please, Please consider this.


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

hey man why in the world do u need DIGIT LOGO

I mean i have seen ppl put different logos on their comps like (ferrari, Apple etc) but this one is a strange request


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 6, 2005)

Prajith said:
			
		

> hey man why in the world do u need DIGIT LOGO
> 
> I mean i have seen ppl put different logos on their comps like (ferrari, Apple etc) but this one is a strange request




Well Since I am a very big fan of DIGIT and hope many other forum members are also fan of DIGIT and in consideration to this, I have requested the DIGIT logo Sticker from them.

And I think this should not be any strange request, because if ppl can put ferrari or Apple Sticker on to the comp cabinet why can't we put puting DIGIT Sticker instead ?


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jul 6, 2005)

hi team digit.

  if possible please include nasa worldwind and its addons and offline data. it is at *worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Jul 6, 2005)

you can check the complete details about nasa world wind at the forum post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24014&highlight=


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 6, 2005)

Tech&ME said:
			
		

> DIGIT can give us a Sticker with there logo. That is DIGIT logo Sticker. So that we can paste it on to our computer Cabinet or somewhere else.



Its a good idea, I will certainly pass on your recommendations to right people.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 6, 2005)

chirag said:
			
		

> ```
> After C++ tutorials in the July DVD,why don't u guys include video tutorials on complete PC assembling,explaining everyting like which chord to connect to where,about jumpers,etc.
> ```
> 
> I agree with him.




i fully support both of them

video tutorial on pc assembling will be a great help.


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 6, 2005)

*Fedora Core 4 DVD/DVD iso image for x86_64*
*Mandriva Linux LE2005*
*Knoppix 3.9*
Adobe IllustratorCS 2
*Java SDK 1.5.0.04*.
-It's my demand list.


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

FEDORA CORE 4 IT IS


----------



## Prajith (Jul 6, 2005)

FEDORA CORE 4 IT IS


----------



## raj14 (Jul 7, 2005)

where on earth did Game Wallpapers Go??????? I WANT SOME GOOD GAME WALLPAPERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ALSO PROVIDE LATEST GAME VIDEOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 7, 2005)

Wallpapers for mobile phones 

Poly ringtons for Sony and Nokia


----------



## raj14 (Jul 7, 2005)

@chirag there relly aren't any paticualr wallpapers for mobile. if you have GPRS on your mobile visit these sites to downloadsome great wallpapers! they are free, fast and feature packed, i use them to download stuff for mu nokia 6600.
here are the links:
www.wapain.net
www.wapcep.com
www.bizimwap.com
enjoy!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 7, 2005)

thnx for the link


----------



## raj14 (Jul 7, 2005)

No prob


----------



## bharat_r (Jul 7, 2005)

The following demos:

*BLIC 2005*(Brial Lara International Cricket 2005)-_With commentary_

*EA Cricket 2005 *


----------



## raj14 (Jul 7, 2005)

Demo Of Battlefield 2 and where did those video reviews go?


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 7, 2005)

Splinter cell chaos theory 1.03 update , 80 MB


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 7, 2005)

i want virtual cd 7


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 7, 2005)

Jacknife said:
			
		

> Tech&ME said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankyou for your recommendations, I appreciate to understand that atleast someone is listening.... I am so happy.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 8, 2005)

As it has been mentioned in previous months threads, we consider very seriously what's requested in our threads. At times it may appear as you're requesting to a wall, but hey we have a DVD/CD to complete for you people, plus other small tid-bits  But do keep let us know what you want.


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Jul 8, 2005)

*YOU WANT FEDORA 4?*

HEY GUYS

STOP CRYING OR BEGGING FOR FEDORA 4 HERE. JUST FETCH A COPY OF LINUX FOR YOU AT RS.125/- AND GET THE FEDORA 4 DVD WITH IT. + YOU ALSO GET A CD ALONG WITH THE MAGAZINE.

DIGIT GUYS I AM SURE THAT THIS MESSAGE WILL BE DELETED.

REGARDS

RAJIV


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 9, 2005)

*Star Wars*

 See when the last star wars film has released digit should pay a tribute to it by giving few star wars goodies on digit dvd                  = cd like wallpapers games etc.[/b]


----------



## hcp006sl (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: YOU WANT FEDORA 4?*



			
				rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> HEY GUYS
> 
> STOP CRYING OR BEGGING FOR FEDORA 4 HERE. JUST FETCH A COPY OF LINUX FOR YOU AT RS.125/- AND GET THE FEDORA 4 DVD WITH IT. + YOU ALSO GET A CD ALONG WITH THE MAGAZINE.



Absolutely right Rajiv. Thanks for your information - it is now 125 INR. I am also doing so. Because, LIFY is providing a full DVD of Fedora - no need to spend 4/5 CDs any more.
But, I think it would be a really good thing if digit provides one of the following CD/DVD:

*[*]Fedora Core 4 DVD/DVD iso image for x86_64 
[*]Mandriva Linux LE2005 DVD
[*]Sun Solaris 10 DVD (Rs 434.50 only)*
.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jul 10, 2005)

virtual cd 7
nero burning rom
webstripper
ofline explorer


----------



## kalpik (Jul 10, 2005)

I just went ahead and got Linux for you! And guess what??? Im running Fedora Core 4 right now!!!

Now i would be really gratefull if digit would provide Windows XP 64 bit trial or Fedora Core 4 64 Bit DVD/CDs


----------



## netarget (Jul 10, 2005)

guys, 
we cant deny the usefullness of the Q&A in every month's digit. 
1] Why not a Q&A section in the DVD? 
2] Why not an archive all the Q&A of previous issues in the DVD? 

and, earlier digit cds used to have a section called 'DIGIT ARCHIVE' which helped me a lot to find out those particular software i was looking for. 

3]Why not that be resurrected to life in the upcomming cd's or dvds.


----------



## shaunak (Jul 10, 2005)

Some thing full version
 hopefully americas army 2.4  
loads of wallpapers n themes!!  
a search feture pleasee. :roll: 

btw the new interface rox! especially as it is not browser dependent.


----------



## Chirag (Jul 10, 2005)

Can u please please put tutorials of Photoshop, Flash, Html etc. every month. It will be useful to all of us.


----------



## thinkcreative (Jul 11, 2005)

I want Ulead DVD MovieFactory 4.0 Disk Creator
direct link is
*ftp.ulead.com/pub/Trial/DVDMF4/dmf4_dc_na_tbyb.exe
*ftp.ulead.com.tw/pub/Trial/DVDMF4/dmf4_dc_na_tbyb.exe


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 11, 2005)

I've been reading Digit for more than a year now but August is gonna be something special for that would be my first subscription issue.
Boy just imagine Anna Kournikova on the cover page of August issue. I would be on the sky 9 if I get that!! I don't demand any particular software coz Digit has provided virtually every software I need, and I am not greedy!!
       I have a suggestion why don't you guys start a new thread asking readers to demand who they want to see on the Digit cover page. May and June cover pages were excellent, July is pretty OK. I know it is a bad idea to start such a thread , but I am sure it will have a great response, not to forget we have threads where readers demand what they want on DVD and in Magazine. Anyways my demand for August issue :
                         ANNA KOURNIKOVA ON COVER PAGE


----------



## Techmastro (Jul 11, 2005)

After laods of ebooks on c/c++ it is time for Java & visul basic.
If you can include tutorial on .NET then it will be very handy.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 11, 2005)

yes , some ebooks on  Visual  Basic  and  JAVA  will be really helpful


----------



## coolblue (Jul 11, 2005)

*FC4 is AWFUL! Give us Suse 9.3 Pro!!*

Hi

First install feedback:
Fedora Core 4 is AWFUL!!!

Serial mouse won't work even after install! Had to edit xorg.conf
FC4 is faster than FC3 but still much slower than Kubuntu/Ubuntu!
Bootup time is more than 2 minutes!! It takes ages to configure the network interface!
Pretty slow!
YOU CANNOT COMPILE ANY KDE APPS BECAUSE THE NEWEST VERSION OF GCC WHICH COMES IN
FEDORA IS BLACKLISTED! THIS IS THE MOST FRUSTRATING THING! YOU'LL HAVE TO REMOVE
GCC 4 AND INSTALL AN OLDER VERSION!
Setting up yum and enabling repos is such a geeky cumbersome job for newbies!

I was so excited about Fedora but this is it!

Plz give Suse 9.3 Pro - IT HAS BEEN RELEASED AND IS FREE FOR DOWNLOAD!

EVERYONE WILL BE HAPPY!!!!!!!!

Suse has the latest of everything with Java, Flash, RealPlayer preinstalled and it
has the working version of gcc so u can compile ANYTHING!! And with Gnome 2.10
and KDE 3.4 IT ROCKS!!

PLZ GIVE SUSE 9.3 NEXT MONTH. IT COMES IN 5 CDS SO U CAN GIVE AS DVD.

See
*www.eweek.com/article2/0,1895,1833908,00.asp
*distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=suse

WHY ASK FOR FEDORA WHEN U CAN GET THE FC4 DVD FROM LINUXFORU!!

Lets request for BETTER distros, shall we??
IF DIGIT GIVES SUSE 9.3 PRO IT WILL GET MUCH AHEAD OF LINUXFORU!
Those guys at the LFY forum have been requesting for Suse for ages but
LFY has still not given that!

PLZ GIVE SUSE 9.3 PRO DVD!! IT WILL DELIGHT EVERY LINUX-LOVER I'M SURE!!!


----------



## lywyre (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, I would also like some good stuff that could be run on retro computers.

All (almost) the request here requires a very recent config, but there are still many who use configs that are far from the minimum requirements. (I am having a 900 Mhz, 128MB system with only 8MB shared graphics, no AGP, so no option to upgrade).

I bet there are people who would echo my suggestion.

Games (Full Version) : UT 2000, NFS High Stakes/ Porsche or any full version games that runs on older pcs.

Essentials : DirectX 8.1, IE 6 (This has many holes, but drastically improves Win98SE, like a SP), Microsoft Reader, JRE (usually featured, but I recently see this missing)


----------



## kaysquare (Jul 12, 2005)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> I've been reading Digit for more than a year now but August is gonna be something special for that would be my first subscription issue.
> Boy just imagine Anna Kournikova on the cover page of August issue.
> ANNA KOURNIKOVA ON COVER PAGE



You asked in the right forum. Anyway digit is slowly transforming into an ad Mag. Hope your wish comes true after my subscription ends.
                               ******ALL The BEST******


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 12, 2005)

hey plz plz plz include the e-books of digit and the latest autopatcher.
i have FC4 but will certainly like to have the documentation.
plz plz plz pay some notice to my request.
thanks


----------



## Elitecoder (Jul 12, 2005)

plz plz plz plz plz
SUN SOLARIS 10 IS ALSO WELCOME DEARLY.


----------



## shaunak (Jul 12, 2005)

um yes 
video tutorials.
>
Star wars wallpapers
>
and as even 2.0 ghz has bcome retro with the advent of doom3   some 'retro' stuff.
@lyyre nfs and ut 2000 arent free n legaly downlodable


----------



## abhijitsam (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re : August 2005 CD/DVD content*

Plz Plz Plz put  World Soccer Winning Eleven 8 International Demo in the DVD .
Download link :  *www.download.com/World-Soccer-Winning-Eleven-8-International-demo/3000-7476_4-10361475.html 

It is THE BEST football game on the planet.

Also in the wishlist :-

Developer Tools for creating J2EE applications (like JBoss etc)
Microsoft Longhorn OS Preview
Winning Eleven 9 preview video


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 13, 2005)

kaysquare said:
			
		

> jamesbond007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Kaysquare did you say Digit is Adware ?? I thought same is the case with any other mag or newspaper, and we don't really have to bother about this, I mean after all that is the way you earn dollars!!
Any ways my wish for August issue is :
                  ANNA KOURNIKOVA ON COVER PAGE


----------



## kaysquare (Jul 13, 2005)

jamesbond007 said:
			
		

> Hey Kaysquare did you say Digit is Adware ?? I thought same is the case with any other mag or newspaper, and we don't really have to bother about this, I mean after all that is the way you earn dollars!!
> Any ways my wish for August issue is :
> ANNA KOURNIKOVA ON COVER PAGE



Why do you need a model showing skin liberally on a technology mag??


----------



## jamesbond007 (Jul 13, 2005)

Dude that is tough one to answer, may be Digit Mods may answer your query. Man its not all about skin show and so called fans, you know.
Any way who is the guy on July cover page ?? or who was the gal on May cover page ?? Nobody knows!! I prefer to see my screen idols to seeing some Tom, Dick and Harry on the cover page !!
           I agree Technology has nothing to do with glamour, but its just your choice, you like it and you don't like it. Mind you cover page of a celebrity on a Mag can boost its sale, however I don't thik digit needs a celebrity to boost its sales. We all are here coz we all love Digit.
All said and done, I guess I have a right to post what I want, so here I go 
My wish for August issue is : 
             ANNA KOURNIKOVA ON COVER PAGE 
Second choice
        1) NeroLINUX
        2) Debian distro


----------



## Prajith (Jul 14, 2005)

1) Windows XP 64bit 
2) Fedora core 4


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 14, 2005)

Plz include Quake III Arena Latest Version Updates &
Map packs!!


----------



## sanjivksg (Jul 14, 2005)

*what i want in august dvd*

my wish for august dvd is LOTS of developer tools for Java, databases, linux.

And ya 1 game i want :

*WORLD SOCCER WINNING ELEVEN 8 INTERNATIONAL DEMO (its 199 MB only)* 
download page is : *downloads-zdnet.com.com/World-Soccer-Winning-Eleven-8-International-demo/3000-7476_2-10361475.html

ITS A GREAT GREAT FOOTBALL SIM. 
gamespot.com and other game reviews gave it 9/10. so please.....


----------



## hafees (Jul 14, 2005)

NetBeans 4.1
NetBeans 4.1
NetBeans 4.1
SuSE 9.3
 latest Abby FineReader


----------



## kjuvale (Jul 15, 2005)

hey now the content must be ready. give the contents for august.


----------



## sanjivksg (Jul 15, 2005)

*To Jacknife*

We have hardly seen any sports games other than racing for a long time now in the dvd. 

Please Please include these two sports games in august dvd :

*World Soccer Winning Eleven 8 International Demo (199 MB)*
                     and
*Brian Lara Cricket 2005 demo  (Its non-commentary version is 300 MB)*

Both are rated to be the best games in the sports genre.

 Together they take up 500mb. So more games can be included.


----------



## gdatuk (Jul 15, 2005)

please include mobile applications and games for nokia 60 series and communicator series...

and please avoid an adwares or spywares..though they are freewares..it spoils the image of digit cd/dvd in the public..july dvd had a windows theme..which was full of awdwares..
pls avoid such sw in future


----------



## shreyas (Jul 15, 2005)

*Windows platform sdk for xp and processor packs*

Hey digit team plz include visual c++ latest service packs and windows platform sdk as they r very big and average 56k user cannot download them and i think u have not given them earlier and everybody needs them too


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jul 17, 2005)

Debian 3.1 CDs ISO's


----------



## niralrana (Jul 17, 2005)

Trial version of ConceptDraw V  for Windows


----------



## vignesh (Jul 17, 2005)

Debian Sarge and GTA san andreas demo.


----------



## zeus_zz (Jul 17, 2005)

please include unreal tournament 2007 Video from the following link :-
    "*media.pc.gamespy.com/media/746/746632/vids_1.html"


----------



## Chirag (Jul 17, 2005)

GTA San Andres demo


----------



## Prajith (Jul 17, 2005)

1)Fedora core 4
2)all digit mag pdf's of last 1 year
3)windows 2000 service pack rollup
4)java runtime environment for IE


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2005)

JAVE Runtime latest for windows, linux

Quicktime 7 preview 2, 25 MB


----------



## busyanuj (Jul 17, 2005)

Debian Sarge

Windows 2003 Service Pack 1


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jul 18, 2005)

SQL Sercer 2005 Beta
Autopatcher July 2005


----------



## Chirag (Jul 18, 2005)

I know GTA:Vice CIty is very old game but please please can u include GTA:Vice City and GTA:San Andres demo

Please


----------



## mariner (Jul 18, 2005)

how about Google earth ? 
and yes digit on pdf pls !!


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 18, 2005)

what will be special in the August issue??

as it is DVD anniversary.

??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2005)

latest version of MS antispyware beta

old SKOAR and DIGIT issues in pdf form


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 19, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Nero Burning Room latest version



I thot it was Nero Burning Rom ..

"Room" -- Man be careful while typing or the entire meaning will go haywire


----------



## spyder (Jul 19, 2005)

*august cd/dvd*

plz   plz   plz  plz

Can u arrange  *atleast *for a demo/free version of moto gp2 or a full version if you would like it that way.


----------



## rana_punjabi_sardar (Jul 19, 2005)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> latest version of MS antispyware beta
> 
> old SKOAR and DIGIT issues in pdf form



Yes, It is a long time demand from all digit readers. I just can't care of all old digit magazines and I also can't through them coz i want to keep them for future reference. *plz add old digit issues in PDF*.
Also *digit's cd searching software* required just same as *Chip CD SEEK.*


----------



## Udaya Maurya (Jul 28, 2005)

1. Symbol Commander Demo

2. GTA 1 & 2 (full versions) 
    (free downloadable on Rockstar.com)

3. Norton Antivirus updates.

4. Free flash games from Miniclip.com & Kewlbox.com.

5. Disney's Classic Wallpapers.


----------

